
Hadley Wickham Has Won the International 2019 Copss Presidents' Award - amrrs
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12254723
======
amrrs
For those who don't know Hadley, he's one of the heavy contributors to the
R-ecosystem - in terms of development of packages and tools and books about
them. I'm sincerely so happy that he received this!

